# Missing nail



## Rennerbenner (Aug 9, 2017)

So I got Kal a couple days ago and just noticed today that one of his claws are missing and there's just a black spot there. Should I be worried? He doesn't seem in pain.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Not knowing what it looks like, nails can be pulled out through some accident and normally the toe either may grow a new claw or the toe will heal over and claw not be replaced. If the toe looks swollen or red, I'd have it checked by an avian (make sure) vet. If it's dry and hardened and is not chewing on it, it's likely healing on its own.


----------



## Rennerbenner (Aug 9, 2017)

He's not chewing on it and it doesn't seem to be bothering him at all. Thanks for the info


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree with Phil. Just keep an eye on it and make sure there are no problems.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've been given good advice.

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet is always recommended.
Doing so allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. 
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.

Best wishes!*


----------

